# Lews spinning reels



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I've owned many different brands of spinning reels in my life but never have owned a Lew's or haven't heard much about them. 

I was at a tackle shop yesterday and was looking at a SS 100, it had 10 ball bearings and was a very smooth feeling reel. I'm looking for opinions on them (good or bad). Cheers


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*What shop did you see them in??*
I've been wanting to check out the large arbor reels the LFS series, TSS4000.
The are imported and Lew's under _new _management - should be good stuff though.

RAS


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> *What shop did you see them in??*
> I've been wanting to check out the large arbor reels the LFS series, TSS4000.
> The are imported and Lew's under _new _management - should be good stuff though.
> 
> RAS


It was Cabelas in Hammond, IN. They were on backorder and they said that they are having a hard time keeping them in stock they were selling so fast (which could of also been a complete line of BS).

On a side note how can I edit the thread title? :banghead3


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You can only edit the thread title if it's pretty new - otherwise PM or email a request to one of the moderators ....


RAS


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Did that store have any of the Lews LFS series in stock or at least a demo model? I think both those reels at those prices are going to be hot sellers if the performance lives up expectations. I'll be stopping in Hammond on Monday.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Did that store have any of the Lews LFS series in stock or at least a demo model? I think both those reels at those prices are going to be hot sellers if the performance lives up expectations. I'll be stopping in Hammond on Monday.


Yes they had at least one in stock (not sure which size) and a couple of demos.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ALRIGHT Swamp!
My X-Mas present.....
:evilsmile
It's OK if it's a few months late...LOL!
:lol:


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> ALRIGHT Swamp!
> My X-Mas present.....
> :evilsmile
> It's OK if it's a few months late...LOL!
> :lol:


Well did he buy it and give it to ya yet?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Still Wait'n said:


> Well did he buy it and give it to ya yet?


You ain't the only one who's "Still Wait'n" .....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well I did not make it over to Cabelas on my way into Chicago.....had to put new rubber on the truck before making the trip (was spending some time in some uh um, bad neighborhoods for work and a flat tire would not have been good). Couldn't get it done until the last minute so I got a late start. The schedule is lighter this next week so I hope to make a run there. I was all anxious and excited myself! Ah well saved me some money....cept for the tires ofcourse!


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> Well I did not make it over to Cabelas on my way into Chicago.....had to put new rubber on the truck before making the trip (was spending some time in some uh um, bad neighborhoods for work and a flat tire would not have been good). Couldn't get it done until the last minute so I got a late start. The schedule is lighter this next week so I hope to make a run there. I was all anxious and excited myself! Ah well saved me some money....cept for the tires ofcourse!


Swamp, 
I was in Lunkers a couple of weeks back and they had a few of the Lews reels. 

jward


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> You ain't the only one who's "Still Wait'n" .....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Alright darn it, I have report...one followed me home! Just the little pup 1000 version. I went to Lunkers but unfortunately and as par for the course, their service continues it's downhill tumble. Well today I had some work a few miles from the Hammond Cabelas so I made sure to stop in. Was looking at the LFS reels and an employee asked me if I wanted a free rod. My interest was peaked and found out they were selling the new Lews LFS paired with the new Lews Speed sticks for $79. So I picked up the 1000 paired with a 6'6" medium fast action rod. 
As for the reel, it's pretty nice. Very light, even the big 4000. It's pretty smooth, about what you'd expect for an $80 reel. It compares with the under $100 Shimanos but not quit as smooth as my Diawa Excelor reels which imho are about the smoothest real you can find in the $100 and under crowd. The anti reverse is solid, the bail is fast and smooth. The reel handle itself has a small bit of play in it but I've found most of the new designer handles that fold at the joint have that same little bit of play. I have not looked at the guts yet....sure their is some plastic in their and I'd rather not see it. I pulled off the spool and was a little concerned. multiple washers and the drive gear are loose on the shaft and could be easily lost if you are not paying attention. This is not the case with my Shimanos and completely different then my Diawa's and Quantums. I don't know if it is good or bad but being careful removing the spool will be a must. Haven't spooled it yet, hopeful the drag is pretty good. Made is China isn't all that exciting. 
As or the rod, I think they sell for $60 on their own. In all honesty it's probably a $35-$40 rod. It's pretty light, has decent hardware and the action feels nice, about like most middle of the road fast action IM6 rods. Has 8 guides on the 6'6" rod with the split rear grip that is "en vogue" these days. Not sure if it helps the performance any but it looks decent and probably sheds a 1/4 ounce or so. I'm not usually a combo guy but thought what the heck in this case. If the reel performs well I'll put it on a nice light 7' ML stick for a featherweight package.
I looked at the big 4000 series but at least on the Lews rod, I kept busting my knuckle on the big spool. I'd have to mount it on a different rod with a small or non existent front grip. It would be a burner though for a spinning reel!
Hopefully it turns out to be $80 well spent.

I also checked out the less expensive Lews spinning reel and it was just as smooth as the LFS....probably the same guts. For a $50-$60 reel is should be a popular choice.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the great report. I'm looking at the Speed Spin (SS) 100. It will be put on a 7' ultra light for one of my bluegill trolling rods. I'll pick one up and give it a try.


----------

